# Plymouth" Rocks" Little play on history



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

:wave:Thought I would just jump in and start a little WIP,just to get acquainted with every one here. I will try not to be to boring. I have a habit of posting more pics than Tex,so if you have a question just ask. This started out as a AMT 1941 Plymouth kit and a resin body from Jimmy Flinstones.I got my wheels from Modelhauss & HOK paints from coastal airbrush.The base color is bc26 white over Dupli-color primer & a top coat of pb planet green.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love them old Mayflowers! I turned my '41 into a '40 by reworking the grill area. Is there a particular reason why you are using a resin body over the kit body? Just wondering. I like the stance and the wheels and tires. 

Mo


----------



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

The Flintstone resin body was chopped (roof) already and presented a little less work to remove some of the chrome trim. I did french the antennas, cut out the trunk for a license plate and drilled out the tail lights.I'm going to use 59 Caddy lights for rear tail lens.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work Mango, Defiantly custom work there, No doubt, And some Nice Frenching work as well,..Should be a Sweet build, Will be fun to watch, I'm sure....No worries about that text, The pictures tell the story very well... 
"NO PROBLEM THERE"....




*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

welcome and very nice start,also really like the tire/wheel choice


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice mods. the stance looks great, too.
All that Plymouth needs is a HEMI.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Mango.....s.moe,here.....That's one sweet little ride you got started there,,,So.... What's your plans for the interior...Stock bench? Custom buckets? And what kind of power is going to put those nice wide whitewalls to the road? I heard some of the other guy's say'n something about a nice big ol HEMI...........looking good so far...Can't wait to see your finished project in some more pic's.................s.moe...........out.


----------



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

I hear you power hungry piston slapping Hemi lovers out there but I'm going to drop the stock six banger into her. I just kinda like doing these little six cylinders in these big old lead sleds.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

The little 331 HEMI out of the Ala Kart show truck would look good in it but I have to admit, I like the looks of the six banger too!


----------



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

Got my steering wheel & column with turn signal & gear selector done.I made the horn button from styrene & foil. The turn signal brackets was made from a straight pen.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great work Mango. Your detailing is fantastic! Keep us posed.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *Love* the 6 banger! And Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

No reason it can't be a 6 AND a Hemi....

Australian Valiant, 235 cubic inch Hemi head...










http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2009/03/hemi-valiant-statight-6-235-cu-in.html

Car is essentially a Dart with a different aerodynamic front end.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_Hemi-6_Engine

Here's an awesome looking diecast.

http://www.diecast.org/diecast98/html/asp/forums/forum18/viewMessage.asp?id=76266


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Mango....s.moe,here....Love the flat head six....The column looks great too....What is it they say about lead sled's??.....Low and slow is the way to go.......s.moe........out.


----------



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

Man just when you thought you have seen it all along comes a six cylinder Hemi from down under no less.Thanks for the link & cool pic. Yea slow & low is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Pete McKay said:


> No reason it can't be a 6 AND a Hemi....
> 
> Australian Valiant, 235 cubic inch Hemi head...
> 
> ...







That "HAS TO BE" one of "IF NOT THE BEST" and sweetest looking Diecast car "I HAVE EVER SEEN" Pete, man "oh" man, And the pictures of it are "
SO PRO" as well,.....lol.....lol "SWEET CAR"....Love to get my had on that one,.....I have seen a lot of diecast to this point and thought my 68 CHP Charger diecast was one of the best,...lol..lol. 
"I WAS SO WRONG",..lol..lol...lol..lol..






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

"That little 6 cylinder with the hemispherical heads originallly conceived as an american truck engine, was developed by the wizards in Chrysler Australia to produce 302bhp and 320 lb/ft torque that hooked up with a new 4-speed trans in a 3000lb car made it the fastest 6 cykinder car on the planet until Porsche overtook it in the late 70s. It out accelerated the vaunted Aussie Falcon V8 interceptor by well over a second in the 1/4 mile which probably what made Max "Mad"."


300 HP!!!!!! From a 6! And this was the early 1970's!


----------



## mopar marv (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep some of those little in-line sixes are flat out nasty. I used to know a fellow with a 292 powered '63 Chevy II that would lift the front end two feet off of the ground every time he launched it hard.

And a buddy had a '69 Dart with a built slant six that would ruin a set of Mickey Thompson Sportsman series tires ever summer. A few of the Bow Tie boys almost went insane when they found out they had just been pistol whipped by a Mopar six banger,lol.


----------



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

I channeled the the interior tub to lower the frame inside the body cavity so I could get that killer butt dragging stance. I also hinged the hood from the side which adds to the cool factor & opened a hole for the breather. I had to shorten the front frame a bit because the channeling seem to extend the front fender well forward.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn that's looking good.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice, cant wait for paint.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

lookin great, flat black, flames??


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Too cool on the hood Mango-- side hinge and _especially_ the breather hole:thumbsup: I did a 51 Chevy BelAir like your Plymouth here, with straight stock 6 and did a breather hole as well-- but I covered it with a scoop. Wished I'd left it off. 

Keep up the _great_ work!


----------



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

I got a new lap top awhile back & found a good use for the protective material they use between the key board & screen. Looks kinda close to the heat blanket used on the interior side of the hood.What ya think?


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fantastic !!!!!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Mango.....s.moe,here.....Looking good so far, like the idea of the under hood blanket, also the front springs in the suspention....And do I spy a hint of green in this sled's future paint job??? Nice touch on the hood mount also!! Will keep watching to see how it's comming along..........s.moe.....out


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Anymore progress Mango?


----------



## Mango (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm coming I just got a little distracted by a darn Harley Softail Deluxe with a 103 cubic inch engine. It was a birthday present from my wife. Life is good my friends.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd be distracted too! Sounds like a good wife, better hold onto her!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

......* [email protected]*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So far so good! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Mango......s.moe......Wish my wife was as generous,, as your's.......I'm lucky if I even get a (good morning,dear) from her....That sure is a sweet looking bike.....I see a road trip to Myrtle Beach in it's future or maybe it's Daytona....Happy late birthday, anyway.........s.moe.....


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Looks AWESOME!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - that is a nice bike, and one hellova wife - you'd better keep her!


----------

